# Why I now really hate Type D cubes.



## fanwuq (Sep 25, 2008)

Ok, when I first got the type D, I thought it was pretty fast, but sides loosen too fast. I replaced with old yellow core and it still sucks. Gluing did not work. Replaced with C pieces and it felt really great, but still has loosening problems. I tried it and broke several of my PLL records, but during solves, it just lock up and pop like crazy (do to extremely fast loosening). 
Then, I lost the cube.
Today, I replaced another Type D's core and screws with that of type A. It feels just like a regular type D, which I do not like. I tried solving it and have difficulty sub-20. Best average was like 26 (DNFed all pops and did not count them in the average). _*I even tried a store cube with wrong color scheme and got faster times!*_ 
Because the type A big washer won't fit, I could only put in the small washer. (so it felt the same as type D, except it no longer loosens on one side.) The disadvantage, however, is that it's really loose even at the tightest tension. I usually almost never pop on my type A or C's, but this cube I pop just about 1/4 of the solves. I even pop OH (it only probably happened twice out of a few thousand on my type A)!
It also locks up quite a bit. As a result, I get sucky times like over 50 seconds. The average was 43.5. (very bad, usually about 38 on much tighter type A). I did get a nice solve of 31, but that was extremely lucky that I did not lock up/pop (solve itself was just a little easy.)
The cube just feels horrible in general. I don't think I'll get low quality cubes from now on. Just reliable A, C, and Rubik's.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 26, 2008)

The only problem that i've found with the new Type D cubes is that they loosen themselves, which i have solved, i shown everyone here how to solve.

After solving THAT problem, my new Type D cubes feel just like my old one (i.e. INCREDIBLE).


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 26, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> The only problem that i've found with the new Type D cubes is that they loosen themselves, which i have solved, i shown everyone here how to solve.
> 
> After solving THAT problem, my new Type D cubes feel just like my old one (i.e. INCREDIBLE).



Yes. I solved it by using type A screws, but the problem of POPing is added. I know this can be fixed by adding an extra washer of the proper size. But I just don't like D's in general, they make you feel like you are going fast, but your times are slow.


----------



## PCwizCube (Sep 26, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> DAE_JA_VOO said:
> 
> 
> > The only problem that i've found with the new Type D cubes is that they loosen themselves, which i have solved, i shown everyone here how to solve.
> ...


Did you read this thread?
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6449

He tells you how to get rid of the Type D loosening, without changing screws, adding washers, or changing any other parts.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 26, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > DAE_JA_VOO said:
> ...



I probably saw it before you did...
I don't have locktite and do not plan on getting it.


----------



## PCwizCube (Sep 26, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...


Haha that makes me laugh. You've complained about this problem with like 10+ posts, you know the resolution, but you still complain. LOL!


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 26, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> ...



LOL, yeah.

You complain and complain, and once i offer a working solution, you blow it off 

Classic.

Of well, it's your choice anyway. I'm not going to force you


----------



## ConnorCuber (Sep 26, 2008)

Wait, so you complain that these are terrible, and that they loosen, you find a perfecly good solution, and blow it off just for the sake of being stubborn (that is my first guess since you offer up no real reason for not fixing the cube) Wow, smart.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 26, 2008)

ConnorCuber said:


> Wait, so you complain that these are terrible, and that they loosen, you find a perfecly good solution, and blow it off just for the sake of being stubborn (that is my first guess since you offer up no real reason for not fixing the cube) Wow, smart.



I think everyone is missing the point. The main problem is that everyone says it is fast, but it is actually slow but gives you a false feeling of fastness. Of course there are many ways to make the screws not fall off, but even after that, I realized that it’s just not a fast cube. The reason why everyone says that it is fast on tightest tension is because that it’s impossible to tighten it more, but in reality, it’s still not very tight. Reason to not popping is that it sacrifices that for more lock ups. So overall, while fooled by everyone and keeping on persuading myself that type D is a great cube, I realized that it is just a false mindset. Its real speed is not fast at all. True that I did break some PLL records when using a loose D, but it sucks in actual speedsolving and I've since gotten just as fast, if not faster times using a type C (PLLs and Solves).

Dae_ja_voo is solution is very nice for these with type D or other cubes with screw problems, but doesn't help for people who realize that type D is not actually fast for them.

So, I'll never get type D's again and would gladly trade it for any type A, B, C, F, or Rubik's cube. I especially want to try out type B actually. Apparently my cubing style is too different from most people. So if B is slow for you, perhaps it would be nice for me.


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 26, 2008)

I've replaced Japanese Speedcubing Core and Centers with D Cubies.
It's FANTASTIC. (for both OH and 2H)


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 26, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> ConnorCuber said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, so you complain that these are terrible, and that they loosen, you find a perfecly good solution, and blow it off just for the sake of being stubborn (that is my first guess since you offer up no real reason for not fixing the cube) Wow, smart.
> ...



I don't agree with any of that.

My Type D cubes ARE fast. 

The general consensus seems to be that Type A cubes are also incredible. Now, i have a Type a (original Type A) as well and my Type D cube(s) are miles ahead.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Sep 26, 2008)

It's the luck of the draw......
My first A is absolute BS my my second is great. My store bought is miles better than my friends. stick with what you like


----------



## Odin (Sep 27, 2008)

Sense ive been here i noticed a lot of people listen and follow Dae ja voo's advice so im going for a pink (D) and hybrid it with a (A) core.

Don’t let me down Dae ja voo!!!!


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 27, 2008)

Odin said:


> Sense ive been here i noticed a lot of people listen and follow Dae ja voo's advice so im going for a pink (D) and hybrid it with a (A) core.
> 
> Don’t let me down Dae ja voo!!!!



LOL!

Dude, i don't tell anyone to follow my advice, they just do 

All i'm doing is sharing my experience. My White Type D cubes are mind blowing, especially my old one. My new ones still need to be broken in, but i can feel that they'll be just as good.

Also, i have no experience with the Pink cubes (i seriously want one though... i should order one), so if it sucks, don't blame it on me


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 27, 2008)

I concur with Dae Ja Voo, Type D is great,

One of my favorite types, feels very fast.


----------



## flee135 (Sep 27, 2008)

I have to side with fanwuq here. I have several type D cubes, but none of them, not even my white with type A core, compare with most of my other speedcubes. They do FEEL fast, and it's a nice feeling... until you look at the timer.

I'm not saying the type D cubes are inferior to all other cubes. After all, it's mostly a matter of personal preference.


----------



## Jhong253 (Sep 27, 2008)

idk who to side with this one. I have a black type d DIY and a Rubik's DIY, and the type d just locks up too much. It's a very good cube with very smooth feelings, and it DOES give you very good times -- I got a 16 sec solve on it once when my average is only around 25 -- IF the cube doesn't lock up on that specific solve. Mine adjusts itself quite a bit -- I put some super glue on it and it doesn't help a lot. But anyway, type D is very good as soon as long as it doesn't lock up.

Dae Ja Voo -- do you know how to solve the lock up problem and how to break in the type d correctly? I've been having too much trouble with those two areas


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 27, 2008)

Change to core to a Type (a) core.


----------



## Jhong253 (Sep 27, 2008)

yeah but the old type a or the new type a? and where do you get those besides cube4you/cubefans? cube4you messed up 3 out of 4 of my orders and i don't want to order from them again unless i absolutely have to


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 27, 2008)

Old type a.

Puzzleproz sells them for $2 USD.

YOu have to be a member of his forums.


----------



## Odin (Sep 28, 2008)

how often are his cores in stock? also does any one have any idea why his only type c is $20 USD?


----------



## Boarder120 (Sep 28, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Ok, when I first got the type D, I thought it was pretty fast, but sides loosen too fast. I replaced with old yellow core and it still sucks. Gluing did not work. Replaced with C pieces and it felt really great, but still has loosening problems. I tried it and broke several of my PLL records, but during solves, it just lock up and pop like crazy (do to extremely fast loosening).
> Then, I lost the cube.
> Today, I replaced another Type D's core and screws with that of type A. It feels just like a regular type D, which I do not like. I tried solving it and have difficulty sub-20. Best average was like 26 (DNFed all pops and did not count them in the average). _*I even tried a store cube with wrong color scheme and got faster times!*_
> Because the type A big washer won't fit, I could only put in the small washer. (so it felt the same as type D, except it no longer loosens on one side.) The disadvantage, however, is that it's really loose even at the tightest tension. I usually almost never pop on my type A or C's, but this cube I pop just about 1/4 of the solves. I even pop OH (it only probably happened twice out of a few thousand on my type A)!
> ...




My d's did the same thing except they didn't really pop at all. At first, it had the best tension, speed, ...everything. But then, after about 1-2 weeks, it started to get really fast. Like TOO fast. Then, because of its speed, it began to lock up A LOT. So now my D's are really fast and they lock up a lot. I don't really use them anymore.


----------



## wongxiao (Oct 27, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > Sense ive been here i noticed a lot of people listen and follow Dae ja voo's advice so im going for a pink (D) and hybrid it with a (A) core.
> ...



Well I recently got a Pink Type D for a friend and it came with the old screws. I think that the old pink ones may be around for longer because they probably sell less of them. So you may not need to use Dae Ja Voo's tutorial, but I imagine the old Type A core is still a good idea.


----------

